# Best time of year to purchase insert?



## tony58 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm thinking about retiring my pellet stove.As pellets just keep going up,plus the mess,dust and constant cleaning.I'm thinking about a natural gas insert.I already have a gas hook up ready in my fire place,where I used to have gas logs.
 Question is:When is the best time of the year to make your purchase?End of heating season,middle of Summer,pre-season sale?
 Also,my  _chimney_  is a clay liner.Are they alright for a gas insert?
Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 19, 2015)

Start looking now. Manufacturers will start offering end of season discounts & hearth shops will try to move floor models
at discounted prices, while still offering full warranties.
Clay chimney flues are what the DV venting kits are designed for.
You should be all set.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 20, 2015)

Watch manufacturers websites and sign up for their mailing lists.  Watch for their promos.  Any gas insert will need 2-3" alum flex pipes going up the chimney.  I only recall one masonry fireplace chimney with a 6x6 id flue in my life, so I don't think getting those liners down will be a problem.

Going from pellets to natural gas will be an excellent quality of life change for you.

If I recall from Hearthstone, they have a mid winter sale in Feb.  Regency has some rebates going on now.  You can also contact a Regency dealer about their factory seconds.  I get emails from them monthly on scratch and dents, test models, etc.  Sometimes you can find a great deal there and at the same time take part in the promotion.


----------



## tony58 (Jan 21, 2015)

Fsappo said:


> Watch manufacturers websites and sign up for their mailing lists.  Watch for their promos.  Any gas insert will need 2-3" alum flex pipes going up the chimney.  I only recall one masonry fireplace chimney with a 6x6 id flue in my life, so I don't think getting those liners down will be a problem.
> 
> Going from pellets to natural gas will be an excellent quality of life change for you.
> 
> If I recall from Hearthstone, they have a mid winter sale in Feb.  Regency has some rebates going on now.  You can also contact a Regency dealer about their factory seconds.  I get emails from them monthly on scratch and dents, test models, etc.  Sometimes you can find a great deal there and at the same time take part in the promotion.



 Thanks...


----------



## tony58 (Jan 21, 2015)

Fsappo said:


> Watch manufacturers websites and sign up for their mailing lists.  Watch for their promos.  Any gas insert will need 2-3" alum flex pipes going up the chimney.  I only recall one masonry fireplace chimney with a 6x6 id flue in my life, so I don't think getting those liners down will be a problem.
> 
> Going from pellets to natural gas will be an excellent quality of life change for you.
> 
> If I recall from Hearthstone, they have a mid winter sale in Feb.  Regency has some rebates going on now.  You can also contact a Regency dealer about their factory seconds.  I get emails from them monthly on scratch and dents, test models, etc.  Sometimes you can find a great deal there and at the same time take part in the promotion.



Thanks...


----------



## tony58 (Jan 21, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> Start looking now. Manufacturers will start offering end of season discounts & hearth shops will try to move floor models
> at discounted prices, while still offering full warranties.
> Clay chimney flues are what the DV venting kits are designed for.
> You should be all set.




Thanks...


----------



## tony58 (Jan 23, 2015)

What would be the top 3-5 brands of Gas inserts.I need to heat 2000-2200 SF...
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 26, 2015)

if I was going to rate based on personal experience and impression:
Mendota
Fireplace Extraordinaire
Regency


----------

